# KLANG - Kernel Level Audio Next Generation



## vermaden (Aug 2, 2012)

... do not confuse it with CLANG, its OSS4 on steroids 



			
				http://klang.eudyptula.org/ said:
			
		

> *About KLANG*
> 
> KLANG is a new open source audio system in development. Its target platforms are the Linux and the FreeBSD kernel. KLANG offers professional grade audio, that means lowest possible latency, latency compensation and bit exact precision at a very low CPU load.
> 
> ...


----------



## caesius (Aug 2, 2012)

BSD licenced?


----------



## vermaden (Aug 3, 2012)

@caesius

Its not even released yet, its not specified (but I assume that it will be BSD licenced or it will be useless for FreeBSD ;p )


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 3, 2012)

Sounds interesting. I'm glad to see more interesting things happening with sound on FreeBSD. If this ends up not being vaperware and does as advertised we might open up sound studio options at the level which Apple has had since the 90's.


----------



## Crivens (Aug 3, 2012)

Ok, my first thought was "Oh no, here comes Lennard. Again."
But this sounds really intersting and plausible, too. Hope that it will work


----------

